# Can Mice Eat Fresh of Dried Fruit/vegies



## pimpin_posey (Mar 25, 2006)

Kinda explains it. can a mouse eat freash or dried fruit or vegies as a treat or as a small part of diet??


----------



## pimpin_posey (Mar 25, 2006)

sum1 plz help me


----------



## atavuss (Mar 25, 2006)

I would say in moderation........I used to raise mice, now I only raise rats as feeders and I give any leftover fruits, vegs, tablescraps to the rodent colonies without any ill effects that I noticed.


----------



## IguanaMama (Mar 27, 2006)

It depends on what fruit and vegetables.  Everything in moderation.  I can't remember which fruits and veggies are bad, but I think citris isn't great.  Apple is ok, string beans, peas, grapes, cherrys, blueberrys are all ok, no pits!  Too much lettuce is bad, I don't give that.  I give my rats and mice edamame (fresh soy bean), they love it.  Yogie treats are the best!


----------



## Ganoderma (Mar 28, 2006)

definatly moderation.  keep the bulk dry foods, runs will be had with notthat much veggies/fruits.


----------

